# Nissan Almera questions????



## Guest (Jul 19, 2002)

HI...I didn't know exactly where to post this....I was wondering if any of you guys know if the Nissan Almera shares the same platform as the new 2000-up Sentra....

Alex


----------



## JAC1987 (Oct 24, 2008)

yes it does, i own an almera


----------

